# Is there a way to beat dementia?



## Tamra (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm afraid that I might end up suffering from dementia. Before that happens any good advice to beat it off?


----------



## Ina (Aug 12, 2014)

Tamra, Why do you think this?


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 12, 2014)

My advice is to live every day fully engaged with the world.

Take time to exercise, to socialise, to rest and to remember.
Exercise the body and the mind. Feed both with healthy fare.

Keep in touch with friends and family and reach out to new connections.
Take the odd afternoon nap, not in front of the TV but actually go to bed for at least an hour.
Reflect on your day and on your past. Write a daily diary or your memoirs.

If you follow this advice you'll be too busy to worry about falling into dementia.
It may still happen but it won't be as bad as you imagine. 

Do you have someone who will care about you if this does become your fate?
I am confident that my daughter will walk with me down this path just as I did with my mother and mother in law.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 13, 2014)

A drink a day may help keep dementia way according to a recent study--cheers!


----------



## d0ug (Aug 13, 2014)

I talked to my doctor about dementia and I can't remember what he said HA! Ha!
Now being serious I am not a advocate of drugs but ibuprofen reduces risk of Alzheimer by 60%. In 1979 it appears to be due to a cholesterol deficiency you can probably thank your doctor if you get Alzheimer[AD] because he told you to lower your cholesterol. University of California San Diego and Salk Institute 2.000 UI of vitamin E per day can help advanced Alzheimer's disease sufferers regain a significant amount of lost memory and motor function.
Korsakoff's is often misdiagnosis as AD and can be cured with vitamin B1
If I wanted to protect myself from dementia I would eat lots of cholesterol [eggs] and also as high an ORAC score as I could. There is a few herbs that also can help.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 14, 2014)

I had an aunt who died from Alzheimer's Disease, so I'm also wanting to prevent it if possible.  I always figured that everyone has some memory loss or dementia to some degree when they got older, but I don't want anything so severe that I'm not able to function and care for myself anymore.

Aside from exercise, walking outdoors and eating fairly healthy, I also use supplements that may prevent dementia.  I take a spoonful of unrefined, cold-pressed extra virgin coconut oil daily.  I also use vitamin D3, natural Vitamin E occasionally (d-alpha), and daily fish oil.  Here's some info worth a looksee. 

http://www.healthyfellow.com/1756/pr...ain/#more-1756

http://healthimpactnews.com/2013/fil...h-coconut-oil/


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm more fatalistic. If I live long enough I will surely fall into senile dementia. Healthy active living may push it out to more advanced old age but in the end what will come will come. Unless of course I forget healthy living and settle for the major heart attack.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 15, 2014)

Keep your mind active. Don't get in a rut. Do you sit at the same place at the table every day? Change places. Same for watching tv. Put your shirt on with a different arm in the sleeve first. Try it now, you'll notice a difference. Any little things you do routinely can be changed just a bit so you have to think about them.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> My advice is to live every day fully engaged with the world.



Yes, the best advice  ... be engaged both physically and mentally  in everything you do.


A medical test:

http://www.medicinenet.com/alzheimers_disease_quiz/quiz.htm


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have two older sisters with Alzheimer's in homes and it is a terrible end to their lives.  Could be genetic as they were always engaged and active.  I hope to have the courage to self-deliver should my turn come...


----------



## SeaSparkle (Aug 24, 2014)

Tamra said:


> I'm afraid that I might end up suffering from dementia. Before that happens any good advice to beat it off?



Hi Tamra!
Good thinking, better to use preventative measures  
My advice is to follow your gut as far as food sources.  Diet is the most important thing as a poor diet can lead to imbalances in the brain due to malnutrition. So try to consume foods low on the food chain which are beneficial for heart health & it will help your brain. The mediterranean diet is a good source of food choices. 
High blood pressure & being overweight can interfer with blood flow to the brain so keep that in check by walking & exercising (outdoors)
Happy heart, happy brain! 
Omega 3s are extremely beneficial, try to consume 6 to 8 times more Omega 3s (oily fish) than Omega 6s (walnuts), healthy fats are extremely important. Avoid sugar, hydrogenated fats & other inflammatory items which undermines your healthy choices. In other words, no junk food & up your consumption of leafy greens, berries and other food items high in antioxidents & you should be aokay!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 24, 2014)

I think there are two things we need to do to prevent dementia, and both have already been touched on here; so I will just add my comments and observations on the subject. 
I think that keeping our mind active is a very important thing. We need to keep thinking, keep planning, and then actualizing the plans. We should still have dreams and goals, and work towards them every day. Reading informative books and articles helps keep your mind active; so if you are interested in something--- study it ! 

The second thing that is important is to take care of our mind/body. Many foods that we eat are not healthy nourishment for our bodies. Feeding our body garbage is never going to produce a healthy body, and it tell your self that you don't care any more about your body than to feed it garbage.

Alzheimer's is known to be a type of diabetes that effects the mind; so avoiding diabetes is a good way to avoid dementia as well. 
Our brain works and lives with cholesterol. We need it for our brain to function. Doug is right about eating eggs !  Our body can make cholesterol, as long as we give it the healthy food it needs to make it with.  The problem with cholesterol is not having it in our bloodstream; it is when we eat foods that scrape our arteries, and the body covers over the artery with cholesterol to help it.  If we don't eat the foods that cause the problem, we don't get cholesterol in our arteries. 

Another thing that helps the brain function is coconut oil. They are actually using it as a treatment for Alzheimer's patients, and having excellent results. Coconut oil can pass the blood/brain barrier and be used by our brain as nourishment, so adding a spoonful to your food 1-3 times a day is an excellent preventative against dementia also.


----------



## d0ug (Aug 24, 2014)

Cholesterol is the most important thing your brain needs because that is what it is made from. 75% of the brain is cholesterol and the part effected by ALZ is 100% cholesterol so give it the nourishment it needs to repair itself. Thanks to the medical system who have made everyone paranoid about cholesterol we might just thank them for the increase in ALZ


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 25, 2014)

Not a cure but sure helps delaying dementia or maybe even prevent it.

*keeping our mind active .*


----------



## JonGreer (Aug 25, 2014)

I agree with others, keep your mind active. But I also think just keep healthy overall. Balanced diet and keep your body active.


----------

